# gto photoshop



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

found on another forum. Like it or dislike it ?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I would trade my 05 in for that tomorrow.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

If that had been the inital new GTO the press would have needed to have their diapers changed and wouldn't care less about the new Stang!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the front end. I would like to see a kit for that.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I would feel a hell of a lot better standing behind that car instead of the silver one....... :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

The "pinch" on this one is actually the opposite as the other one. Instead of being "Pinched" in the grille, its wider in the middle and more narrow on the ends. What a difference. I say ditch the hide-aways though. Looking at the image with the lights in there against them closed; I like the look of the focused beams. Check out the meat on that rear tire. Hello! Thats what our should have come with !


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_I likee_! That "pinched" look is suh-wheet- lovin' the flares. Those bad-ass looking brake-cooling and intake scoops on the awesome Woodward hood would hopefully be functional--- or else they would be just plain silly.

The fascia could be a _lot_ nicer though...I vastly prefer the faired-in headlamps of our cars... hide-aways are _soooooooo_ two decades ago. I'm not a big retro fan.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Like the Wheels and TIRES under the lowered Flared looks. Pass on the front end look .Is that the "Brazen Orange" , if so Not bad...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2HellInAHandBasket said:


> found on another forum. Like it or dislike it ?


NOW WE'RE TALKIN' !!!!!!!!!!!!

The hide away lights like the 69' Judge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEA

Front looks FANfuc**nTASTIC! Color is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.

any pix of the rear?? any pix of the interrior?

MORE MORE MORE.................. Now that's HOT

I'll take 1.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

GOOD LORD! Look at those rear tires! Excuse me for a minute while I go to the bathroom.   

Okay I'm back. Now, where do I sign up for one?!


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

i think it is hideous.

the age of hideaway lights is long gone, never to return, much like flip up lights. i think the C6 vette makred the death of those forever.

that is too "1990s Concept Car That People Will Laugh At In 10 Years" for me.


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

well the later model gtos used the "taller in the center" styl grills, so its still in keeping with the GTO's of the past 

and the headlights arent ment as hide aways i dont think, as the front 3/d4 view uses tinted projector headlights, and the front view just doesnt seam to have them aded in, at least not yet


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Much better than the 99 concept car. Not overdone, rear tires do look very nice. They even refrained from tacking on a rear wing. 

As for the lights, the styling isn't bad but I generally follow the rule "simple is better". It's just another motor to fail, a mechanical door to jam. I'd find some way to stick the lights under a polycarbonate cover a la the current car. It's the same argument I'd use against motorized seat tracks in a coupe. In the long run, all these motors and crap will become an annoyance to owners.

That is a car I could drive without shame.....if it weren't for that butt ugly pumpkin paint job. Come on, Photoshop will allow an unlimited choice of colors and this is what someone chose? On the other hand if you can make a car look good in that color, it must be fundamentally beautiful because the clothes aren't helping at all.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Much better than the 99 concept car. Not overdone, rear tires do look very nice. They even refrained from tacking on a rear wing.
> 
> As for the lights, the styling isn't bad but I generally follow the rule "simple is better". It's just another motor to fail, a mechanical door to jam. I'd find some way to stick the lights under a polycarbonate cover a la the current car. It's the same argument I'd use against motorized seat tracks in a coupe. In the long run, all these motors and crap will become an annoyance to owners.
> 
> That is a car I could drive without shame.....if it weren't for that butt ugly pumpkin paint job. Come on, Photoshop will allow an unlimited choice of colors and this is what someone chose? On the other hand if you can make a car look good in that color, it must be fundamentally beautiful because the clothes aren't helping at all.


Isnt that the new color for the 06?


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

that color and those fender flares are what gm put on the car originaly - car is called the "woodward GTO" 

http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2004/2004-Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-Woodward-Dream-Cruise-1280x960.jpg


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

2HellInAHandBasket said:


> that color and those fender flares are what gm put on the car originaly - car is called the "woodward GTO"
> 
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2004/2004-Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-Woodward-Dream-Cruise-1280x960.jpg


OMG. Why oh why didnt they make my car look like that.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

2HellInAHandBasket said:


> that color and those fender flares are what gm put on the car originaly - car is called the "woodward GTO"
> 
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2004/2004-Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-Woodward-Dream-Cruise-1280x960.jpg


Holy hell that thing looks beautiful. I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Yes*

I'll take 2...my son wants one to.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

if they dont make the car it looks like just a widebody kit maybe soomone could do and aftermarket knockoff :cheers the roof and doors are the same


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

see, that's what i am saying - labeled that one the 'Judge' as well, if I am not mistaken.

Probably the only version I like better is the Monaro VZ


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> if they dont make the car it looks like just a widebody kit maybe soomone could do and aftermarket knockoff :cheers the roof and doors are the same



:agree If you have the cash everything in the pic is available now : Grill Inserts ; Hood ; Body Molding ; Wheels/Tires ; The Brazen Orange paint ... Check GRAVANA . But No Tint ??

I would prefer more of the CV8Z look ...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Are we talking about making a GTO of the picture 2HellInAHandBasket posted?

If so that's the 2005 GTO Ram Air 6 concept... completely custom made using a lot of fiberglass. Weight was reported around 3200 I think. Horsepower was 575, and like 570 torque. Of course the car is one of a kind and has never been remade... but if you have a whole lot of cash I'm sure you could get Pontiac or someone to cook up one for ya.

Beautiful car though, I'd do anything to have it.


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

oh ok, thats the proper name for it, ive heard it galled the wooward gto and the "officialjudge" - whatever that means 

its redic hot whatever it is


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Are we talking about making a GTO of the picture 2HellInAHandBasket posted?
> 
> If so that's the 2005 GTO Ram Air 6 concept... completely custom made using a lot of fiberglass. Weight was reported around 3200 I think. Horsepower was 575, and like 570 torque. Of course the car is one of a kind and has never been remade... but if you have a whole lot of cash I'm sure you could get Pontiac or someone to cook up one for ya.
> 
> Beautiful car though, I'd do anything to have it.


Who's is it? What engine is in there putting out those numbers? Supercharged LS2? Is there no design team at Pontiac that can see how beautiful that car is? They would beat the new Mustang over the head in sales with that thing on the lots, even if it came with a standard V6 and only the 400HP LS2 as an option.


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

found this on it ... looks pretty good under the hood too 

http://www.edmunds.com/news/autosho...021.html?tid=edmunds.e.autoshow..leftnav.22.*


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

2HellInAHandBasket said:


> found this on it ... looks pretty good under the hood too
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/news/autosho...021.html?tid=edmunds.e.autoshow..leftnav.22.*


I'm sorry, I think they are a-holes for not producing that car. I can understand the engine not being included. 575 horses from a 389 is just over the top for a production car and I am sure there are driveline durability issues to consider for warranty. The 400HP LS2 is more than you can ask for from GM in a $34K car but thats not my point. The design and the wheels are what I am talking about. If they wanted to put that 389 in a "Judge" model for another 10K or so then fine with me, I know I would be trying to work that financing.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Hehe, well the thing with that specific car is it basically has an extremely super-charged LS7 in it. Among other things it's mostly made of fiberglass, like the vette.

The bottom price for that sucker would be around $55k if they made it as it stands. I'd pay it though, that thing is soo nice.


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

you get me that in black with red leather interior and those same rims painted black, and i would drop out of college so i could pay for it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I would feel a hell of a lot better standing behind that car instead of the silver one....... :cheers


my silver 1?? lol had to say it steve :cheers


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

The lack of any shots from the rear of the car scares me a bit. I've heard rumors that they will stop building the current GTO for about a year before the new model is released...does anyone know more about this? I'm holding off on purchasing an '06 GTO until my employment is straightened out (currently seeking new work).


----------



## godspeed06 (Aug 17, 2005)

i went to gravana and only saw the hood availabe. where are the rear flares and the front fascia and so on???


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Rotten Rat said:


> The lack of any shots from the rear of the car scares me a bit. I've heard rumors that they will stop building the current GTO for about a year before the new model is released...does anyone know more about this? I'm holding off on purchasing an '06 GTO until my employment is straightened out (currently seeking new work).


If you go to ls1gto.com and keep refreshing the page until the banner on top has a picture of an orange looking goat... that's the back of it. 

Chances are there won't be an 07 GTO, but if they keep building goats the 08 will be the first new year. This isn't set in stone of course yet.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

godspeed06 said:


> i went to gravana and only saw the hood availabe. where are the rear flares and the front fascia and so on???


The hood is the only thing available... and like you saw from Gravana. It's just the hood though, I'm pretty sure there isn't an actual Ram Air mod being made for the goat yet... so sad


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> If you go to ls1gto.com and keep refreshing the page until the banner on top has a picture of an orange looking goat... that's the back of it.
> 
> Chances are there won't be an 07 GTO, but if they keep building goats the 08 will be the first new year. This isn't set in stone of course yet.


Appreciate the response...I did find this same info on another Topic in this forum. Guess I should have searched....shame on the new guy. 
:lol:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

That car is so nice. I would most liekly get it over a new Z06


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Even the exhaust on that is awesome.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I just want the 7.0 liter, 500hp, Z06 motor in my GTO - I don't really care if it's in the body style I have now or the picture in this thread - I just want the extra hp! (and no, I can't afford $75K for the 2006 Z06).


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I wouldn't really want the LS7 in this body goat for two reasons.

The tires seriously have enough power on their hands as it currently is.

The current body doesn't need too much more power to worry about going into turns with - not to say it can't handle it, it's just the goat does have some limits.

That's why that nice Ram Air 6 goat would be sooo nice.


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

That car can't exist as a street car. Where are the headlights? Where are the turn signal lights? By the time you put that stuff in, it will look totally different (Talking about the picture in the original post).


----------



## 2HellInAHandBasket (Aug 15, 2005)

this picture already has the headlights in it 










and turn signals wouldnt be much of a change , a simple led strip just behind the chrome gill edge, right there on the fender, would be highly functional and barely visable


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2HellInAHandBasket said:


> this picture already has the headlights in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rear end is ok... looks similar to the 04/05's...... I know many guys on here loath the spoilers... but I like the SAP spoiler better than I do the molded spoiler that is depicted in the pic. 

As far as the exhausts...... They look much like the Trans-Am exhausts back in the 70-80's. Their ok but I like the stock set up with the 3-1/2" ports out the rear on that car. Overall, I think the car is HOT.


I will take one please.


----------

